# Most impressive skylines you've seen in person



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

For me it would be NYC, Shanghai and Chicago, would love to see Hong Kong and Dubai someday. 

On a smaller (skyline) scale I also thought Bangkok, Beijing, Los Angeles, Philly, San Fran, Seattle and London were pretty awesome. 

What are yours?


----------



## Melonus (Aug 31, 2014)

Chicago


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I have seen many skylines in person including New York City. But the ones that have impressed me the most are Hong Kong, Chicago, and San Francisco.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

haven't been to Asia, so NYC. I See the skyline regularly from the distance. Was driving around today before it snowed and spotted it from around 40 miles north. Always an awesome sight.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Although I was in Hong Kong and New York City I might put Tokyo on the first place simply for this endless sea of buildings with smaller or larger skyscraper clusters everywhere. Tokyo even feels like it was a size category above New York City, even if it is not in reality.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

As a kid, I remember being in awe of Sydney's skyline. Having since traveled, nothing quite came close to Hong Kong or New York City.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hong Kong.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

NYC


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Tokyo!


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

NYC & HK to me were just amazing. Travelling to JPN in June, can't wait to see Tokyo's skyline.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hong Kong, Beijing,Singapore, Bangkok and Jakarta. lol these cities that i visited but I really impressed with HK skyline. crazy city! also not forget to my lovely city Kuala Lumpur haha


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

NYC and Chicago were amazing in person. Boston has a smaller skyline but is really dense in the center and stretches along the river. Philadelphia is also really dense.

In Europe, no skyline really impressed me but Vienna had more skyscrapers than I expected, and the city is really gorgeous! 

In China, the Shanghai skyline was really good, but I visited before Shanghai Tower was built. The most impressive thing isn't necessarily the skylines but passing by huge fields of towers all being built at once; huge projects with 20+ highrises are common everywhere. I saw a huge residential project that stretched for miles next to the train, easily over 100 towers being built rapidly. Just insane and incredible.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New York is massive!


----------



## munchymunch (Feb 9, 2014)

Dubai, Chicago, Minneapolis


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Top Tier: NYC, Chicago

Next Tier: Toronto (in 2002, before the mega boom), Atlanta, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Boston, San Francisco, Montreal, London, Miami (late 90's)


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

saw Dubai in 2010 (didn't get to see Marina) and saw Shanghai just now. 

Before Dubai I have never seen a supertall building, only the Berlin TV Tower.

When I visited Shanghai I knew what to expect a bit better, because I have seen Dubai, Singapore and Kuala Lumpur four years and Chongqing, Chengdu and Beijing two years before. I was working in Jiangsu province for a few months, so I had the chance to stay a total of 6 weekends also in Shanghai. What really got me jawdropping though, was that on my third visit to Shanghai, the lighting stuff on Shanghai Tower all began. First lighting tests and then the big shows and also New Year. Those lights were so crazy and left me so baffled that this crazy happiness feeling from Dubai came back.

Both of these experiences pretty much come down to single buildings, although Shanghai was more about the big three in day time and mostly Shanghai Tower at night.

So it should be about skylines in general. Seeing the Lujiazui skyline from all angles really left an impression on me and with the bunches of 200m towers accompanying, it makes the whole area feel a bit like Singapore on steroids, So Shanghai 2015 wins over Dubai 2010 for me and also wins over skylines featuring some of my favorite buildings (namely Kuala Lumpur and Nanjing).

That said, I believe only Dubai, Guangzhou or Hong Kong could be more impressive for me as of skylines of today.

-----------------------------------------------------

If I have to rank all the cities that I visited and deserve to be ranked (had at least one 200m building by the time I visited):

First Tier: Shanghai 2015, Dubai 2010
Second Tier: Nanjing 2015, Kuala Lumpur 2010
Third Tier: Wuxi 2014, Chongqing 2012, Singapore 2010
Fourth Tier: Suzhou 2015, Beijing 2012, Hangzhou 2015
Fifth Tier: Changzhou 2015, Chengdu 2012, Frankfurt 2010, Huaxi 2014


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

Tokyo, Hong Kong, and Chicago


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I've only been to a handfull of cities. Vancouver, Seattle, Los Angeles, Calgary and Edmonton. For me, I think Seattle's is the most impressive.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicago, Manila, Toronto

Vancouver, Calgary

others
Los Angeles, Las Vegas


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

I havent been to the World´s Largest Skylines but the most impressive were

NYC, on the way to the city from the airport
Miami, from the Tuttleway Bridge or something
Mexico City (Reforma), From Periferico goint to North (2nd Floor)


----------

